# anybody use skate/bmx knee pads?



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

I do. I hv had those since I started mtb 3 yrs ago. Now im looking for new knee pads, and thinking to get the same thing. They are comfy, cheap, easy on / off without taking the shoes off. My complain now the straps are not strong as before, and the right side has deformed due to washing and drying, it slips too easily. Left side is still good, except the strap.
Whts your opinions? I'd like to try something new. Which skate/bmx pads do you wear?

thanks in advance.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm seeking same -- but equally for protection from the bite of sharp BMX pedals.

Knee pads with extended shin guards seem to be the answer. These are otherwise known as "downhill" pads. But one problem is that they're warm. And some don't protect the back (your calf) from the BMX pedals raking your tender skin.

Then most are stiff so I wonder how to wash them. Dunk them into a huge pail for hand scrubbing?


----------

